# Domke F803 - 5DIII



## Jemlnlx (Jan 13, 2015)

Just sharing a review on a recent bag I purchased. I, like some I'm sure, was looking for a bag for a day out or overnight trip. I have larger bag, Lowepro which holds tons of stuff. I have a few smaller shoulder bags and some holster bags that were either too big or too small. I wanted something different, more like a canvas material as opposed to the nylon, which I believe all of my other bags are made of. After looking at a few bags, the Domke caught my eye as well as the Think Tank retrospectives. I went to B&H and compared to two. Besides the awesome wax wear finish of the Domke, I loved the fact that it was only 3.5" thick. I loved the rugged feel of the bag, which really set it part from other bags. It very lightweight as well, partly due to the lack of padding. The bag does not look like a camera bag, just a plain messenger bag. The bag was small, which was great for my 5' 7" stature. Though, looking at it made me highly doubt fitting a 5DIII in there. Most of the reviews have called this a perfect bag for mirrorless cameras. There were only a handful of review I found where DSLRs were used. I purchased the bag and started to try different configurations to see what I can fit. I was pleasantly surprised. The bag comes with one padded insert which is perfect for a 70-200 lens. (I have the 70-200 f/4 and 300 f/4, which both fit fine, except the 300mm was a big higher than I would like). The 5DIII fit fine. The front pockets were spacious and more than accommodating to fit flashes...the 430exII was a great fit, while the 580ex was a bit bulky. Comfortably, I would bring the 5DIII with 24-70mm attached and my 70-200 f4. My 430exII and filters, battery, card, and cleaning stuff which all fit comfortably. This bag is perfect and I hope to use it for years to come. The biggest con I would say is the lack of padding in the main compartment, which helps with the weight. I took some old pads from older bags and lined the bottom only which would help when setting the bag down. Domke sells a few different "inserts" which can compartmentalize the bag, though will greatly minimize the space inside. I hope this brief review along with the photos attached help anyone thinking about buying this bag.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 13, 2015)

Good review, Jemlnlx!
Looks to be very handy for the short trips when you know you don't need all the gear that you own.
I've realized that I own far more bags than I would like to admit - not one covers all needs, but somehow I usually find one that works for what ever I'm up to.
Always good to have reviews like yours whenever I consider something new/different.


----------



## Jemlnlx (Jan 13, 2015)

THanks DominoDude!!!!

Same boat as a lot of photographers I guess. Way too many bags that I'd like to admit. I guess also like clothing, my style and likes change over time.

Though when the other half asked me in surprise..."Wait, you're getting another bag, and spending $120 on it?", I simply opened her side of the closet to reveal tons of Michael Kors and Coach bags valued at goad knows what$$ ... 

That kinda put the would-be argument to rest


----------

